# 2008 RS 3t Funda steer tube length?



## PCRover (Mar 18, 2009)

How long is an uncut steer tube supposed to be on a 3T Funda Fork? I thought they were supposed to be 300mm? My 2008 RS fork is far shorter than 300mm and I am wondering if it has been cut even though I was told it wasn't.


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

It depends whether you buy it aftermarket or on a bike. On a bike they are often a lot shorter than with a fork bought separately.


----------

